# Perkins calls this year's draft overrated



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47382/20070729/perkins_this_draft_was_really_overrated/

He says that most guys can't produce in their first year. Says he got tired of hearing that college players were going to change the team.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Or for some players, they can't produce in their first four seasons (i.e, Perkins). Perkins is an idiot.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Perkins is loud...and stupid.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

ANy chance that was a strike against Gerald Green?


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

What a fool. 

My question is why did somebody in the media give him the time of day?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

this kid is really starting to annoy me...play like you actually deserve to be in the nba then talk...if youre one of the worst players on your team then shut your trap


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

All he will be this year if an afterthought, especially if they land KG.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I love Perk, he's the man, but he now needs to shut his mouth.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> All he will be this year if an afterthought, especially if they land KG.


Neh, personally I think he'd be.. the starting center. In fact, he might even be the only center, with Ratliff on his way out in the trade..

And to be fair, I think he's right. Outside of Greg Oden, noone was gonna come in and make the Celtics a second round-threat.

Oden/Perkins/Ratliff
Jefferson/Gomes/Scalabrine
Pierce/Green/Wallace
Wally/Allen
West/Rondo/Pruit/Telfair

Hell, even Oden might not have been enough to make them a real threat in the second round..

So, yes, I agree with Perkins. For the Celtics, noone was gonna save the franchise except maybe Oden.
As for the draft being overrated, I'll wait and see.


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves (May 30, 2007)

when i read the title I thought it was a slight at Oden 

guess not


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Again I see nothing wrong with what he said. It's true most 19 year old guys are not going to come in here and change the team. A guy like Oden yeah. I think he probably was sick of people whining about us trading the #5 for Ray Allen I agree with him. I didn't want another young guy either over a solid all-star vet. Leaders on teams are not always the star players and Perk does not suck. He's not a star...but he's solid defensively and makes good passes, sees the floor. He's struggled with injury which sux but he is a decent player nothing less nothing more, but he's a verbal leader and that is fine with me. Paul never wanted that role. KG will take that role now.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I agree that there was probably nobody in the draft other than Oden who would turn the franchise around. I just find it funny that Perk talks about how college is so different from the NBA when he didn't even play in college. It may be true, but he has no basis for comparison.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

That's terrible logic on Perks part.

He's right that most don't do ALL that much their first season, but you don't draft somebody for one season. I don't even know what to say about how dumb of a statement that was to be honest. He's right in part, but it's terrible logic.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I like it when people step up and speak out, but Perkins need to actually say something logical here.

This draft can't be overrated yet, however, I see what I think his point it. If Perkins is trying to say that we need to consider how many game changing - championship winning players there are in the NBA. LeBron (sooner than later), Duncan, Shaq was, and now Oden. 

Think about it, Shaq and Duncan have won 8 of the last 9 championships, with Olajuwon and Jordan winning the eight before that. So 16 of the last 17 championships have been won by four major players. IF you want to go back to 1980, you have Kareem/Magic Lakers with 4, Bird's Celtics with 3, and defensive Detroit with 3. Sixers won the only unaccounted for championship in there with Moses Malone and Dr. J.

So really, the odds of more than one guy winning a championship as the man is highly unlikely. Oden probably will, Durant probably won't. He's more McGrady than Jordan/LeBron.

Assuming that's what Perkins meant, he's right. He just should have gone to college to learn to express himself logically.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

perkins was right in saying that outside of oden this draft has been overrated.

it is funny though that he made comments about the college game and how easy it is when he didn't actually ever play college basketball.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> perkins was right in saying that outside of oden this draft has been overrated.
> 
> it is funny though that he made comments about the college game and how easy it is when he didn't actually ever play college basketball.




exactly...



> It’s cool in college. They don’t play defense. You don’t have the defensive 3-second violation, so guys just stand in the paint. It’s different when you get to the pros.


HOW THE HELL DO YOU KNOW YOU NEVER PLAYED COLLEGE BALL


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Well...he's played in the pros and I'm sure he's watched some college ball.

Its not the same as playing in college, but its not like he's completely without knowledge here.


----------

